# 40 breeder beasalbob build



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys I was on here for a while then got side tracked with work & going back to school. So I decided to start a new thread. Now again I was back n forth with freash or salt water but decided im staying freash anf want to do a planted community tank. I want to do a beasalbob build with peat moss and using the quick dry floor clay stuff, but I found petco doing its free shipping on orders over $49 and they also have the eco complete on sale for $16.99. Only problem is they r sold out right now. So im on the email list for when they get it back instock so if the sale is still on then I will buy that instead. I figured about 3 20lb bags would cover me. Next thing was lighting. I want a low tech low maintnance tank. So I figured plants like java ferns, java moss, some anarchis, a vale a banana plant and a sword. I found this light from fishneedit.com. Its a 2 x 39w T-5HO light. So that would give me just under 2 watts per gallon(1.95 watts). I just dont know which bulbs to pick 2 white 6500k or 1white 6500k and 1 pink bulb?


Sorry bout the rambling but im typing this from my phone while at work so im kinda in & out with customers & writing so if u need clarification just ask. 

O & here is the link for the light. Its only $75 
T5-ho 3ft / 2LAMP Aquarium lighting


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a fishneedit light on one of my tanks. They aren't bad lights for the price.

I would say that light is a bit much for your tank, unless you get the hanging kit and elevate it off the tank some. You cannot use any kind of WPG rule when you are talking about T5HO. Some T5HO lights can produce up to 4 times the light for their rated wattage.


----------

